# Is it worth 40,000 miles to get United economy plus seats?



## glenn1000 (Oct 29, 2007)

We are flying from San Francisco to Rome on United next summer, through Washington DC, and I was looking to upgrade purchased seats using FF miles. Our fare is not upgradable but the agent suggest using 40,000 FF miles to allow us to have access to economy plus seats for one year (a second person on same reservation can get moved too). It's first come first serve and there are economy plus seats available on our flights. I doubt we'll be going anywhere else on United in that time period. Does this seem worthwhile? I hate to burn miles but it sounds a bit nicer than regular coach.


----------



## neash (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on how tall you are. In my family we are all fairly short (and small) people, so the extra room is not worth 40,000 miles
But my brother-in-law, who is 6 ft, would jump at the chance. He always upgrades his seat.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Oct 29, 2007)

*Sounds good to me*

I just came back from Vermont, and it was a long flight.  Especially if you have other travel planned, and you can use it for both of you, I think you'll appreciate the extra room.  It's a lot of miles, but SF to Rome.......  If you decide not to do it, be sure to get up and walk around as much as you can.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 29, 2007)

*economy plus*

Personally, I would not burn the 40,000 miles but I certainly wouldn't travel in regular economy either.  You have other options.  First, you can pay for economy plus either as a one time thing or for a year of economy plus access.  OR you can become at least a 3p because you get economy plus for free.  You can become a 3p by being nominated to that status by someone who has qualified for elite choice.  Also if you are a 2p you also get it for free.  The cheapest way by far is to get nominated as a 3P by an existing elite.


----------



## glenn1000 (Oct 29, 2007)

Jimster said:


> The cheapest way by far is to get nominated as a 3P by an existing elite.



So any elite member can nominate a United FF member for 3P? I don't know anything about 3P but that sounds like a great way to go.


----------



## sjschuster (Oct 29, 2007)

*How to become 3P*

3P is a Premier Associate.  When UA Mileage Plus members hit certain mileage levels during the year (40k, 75k), United offers them an opportunity to provide a 3P membership to someone for free.  At the 40k level this year I gave it to my son.  The 3P membership is indeed the way to go.  

That being said, save your 40k points and go to e-bay.  Search on United Premier Associate.  There are no current active auctions, but there are 7 in the completed auction search.  These are people that are selling the 3P nomination that they just were awarded by United (I don't think United would approve, but I don't think they find out either).  Anyway, you can puchase one of these 3P memberships for $120 - $150.  

If you purchase one now, it would be good until Feb 09.


----------



## brp (Oct 29, 2007)

sjschuster said:


> That being said, save your 40k points and go to e-bay.  Search on United Premier Associate.  There are no current active auctions, but there are 7 in the completed auction search.  These are people that are selling the 3P nomination that they just were awarded by United (I don't think United would approve, but I don't think they find out either).  Anyway, you can puchase one of these 3P memberships for $120 - $150.
> 
> If you purchase one now, it would be good until Feb 09.



I would advise against this. I don't know as much about United, but I do know that American does watch things on sites like eBay. When upgrade certificate, miles, status are sold, they sometimes take notice, and the results are, shall we say, not beneficial to either party. Most transactions will probably make it, but do you want to take the chance?

Cheers.


----------



## camachinist (Oct 30, 2007)

IMO, since you're flying 763 metal ex-IAD in high season, and UA has targeted the 763 for the first new C/F seat conversions this year, upgrades for elites are going to be tougher and more elites will be sitting in E+ for the long-haul leg. Since EPA is now 349USD (up from 299, which IMO was a good deal for transpac or TATL one time) or 40K RDM, I'd take a long hard look before spending the cash or miles, especially if not a regular UA flyer.

Here's the seat map of the new 763:
http://seatexpert.com/_UA_763_Intl_new_FJ.html

A number of rows of E+ have been removed to allow for installation of the new C beds, with corresponding shrinkage of the E- cabin.

My gut instinct is to pass, unless you can "pick up" 3P/2P from a FT'er or a "friend". There is tons of "sharing" that goes on in this area, especially with the "Choices" promo. The thresholds are higher this year, but still plenty of folks getting it.

Good luck!

Pat


----------



## grest (Oct 30, 2007)

what is economy plus?  Is there much difference between regular coach and economy plus?
Connie


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 30, 2007)

6-8 inches of additional legroom.


----------



## camachinist (Oct 30, 2007)

On a 763 (both domestic and international versions), seat pitch in E+ is 35", vs 31" in E-. Also, E+ is at the forward end of economy, so one deplanes more quickly. Also, since elites have middle seat blocks, it's often (less so now with higher loads) possible to get an aisle/window with a middle empty if you're sitting in a row with an elite flying solo (this would apply to the center section CEH on a 763).

Actually, the seat map link I posted answers most of the questions about E+.

The only thing AFAIK that EPA does not get one is seating 1, which is for elites, which means they board and stow their bags first. As overhead bin space on a 763 is a bit tight in economy, this is an important perk.

Hope that helps!

Pat


----------



## kwilson (Oct 30, 2007)

We are also going to Rome next year on UAL using miles. We spent $299 to get economy plus. Now my worry is if they change planes and/or schedules (which they often do) will there still be E+ seats available. If not I will be very pissed and demanding my money back!


----------



## camachinist (Oct 30, 2007)

Presuming you'll be flying IAD-FCO, you can likely assume a schedule change between now and then, which may impact your seat assignments. Be watchful. The new C/F cabin config has decreased the number of seats in the economy cabin, apparently mostly in E-, so your confirmed E+ seat assignments likely won't be in jeopardy. Just check the new seat map and compare to the old seat map and your seat numbers to be sure. With the roll-out of the new cabins, you may or may not get one of the new planes and it is likely there might be equipment swaps close-in.

Sorry I can't be more helpful, but my best tool for things like this is to monitor my bookings weekly.

Pat


----------



## philemer (Oct 30, 2007)

TerriJ said:


> 6-8 inches of additional legroom.



Nope, not that generous. It's "up to 5 inches..." https://www.unitedpromotions.com/epahome/control/epaHome


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 31, 2007)

It was a guess - luckily I am usually in economy plus.


----------



## camachinist (Oct 31, 2007)

It's only 3 inches more on 744 metal - like transpac, where one really can use the extra legroom. Such is a good reason to retain mid-high elite status so as to better be able to book exit rows or upgrade to business class. I'd say 772 metal is the best in UA's fleet for E- seat room, and they have seatback video on the international config aircraft.

Pat


----------



## glenn1000 (Oct 31, 2007)

This has been very helpful. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 4, 2007)

glenn1000 said:


> We are flying from San Francisco to Rome on United next summer, through Washington DC, and I was looking to upgrade purchased seats using FF miles. Our fare is not upgradable but the agent suggest using 40,000 FF miles to allow us to have access to economy plus seats for one year (a second person on same reservation can get moved too). It's first come first serve and there are economy plus seats available on our flights. I doubt we'll be going anywhere else on United in that time period. Does this seem worthwhile? I hate to burn miles but it sounds a bit nicer than regular coach.


Perhaps there's a separate thread for my question, but I'd like to solicit opinions on how to best "spend" FF mileage points. Upgrade for a long flight? The ticket itself?  Thanks for any suggestions. 

          -Zach


----------



## Jimster (Nov 4, 2007)

*spending miles*

Well, that is a case of personal preference.  Many people like to spend their miles on upgrades.  You certainly get more for your money that way (assuming you get the upgrade).  Often the difference between an economy seat and a first class seat can be thousands of dollars.  The catch is that you get no mileage credit-either miles or credit toward becoming an elite.  If you are not a ff then maybe the ticket is the thing.  OTOH if you do fly often, the perks associated with being an elite in any of the programs may well be more valuable.  Thus, you want to use your miles for upgrades and continue to get credit for mileage so you can become an elite.  Personally, after I have reached the elite status I am seeking, I use my miles for upgrades and that is an easy decision.  What should you do?  Decide whether you can make elite status or not.  If yes, get upgrades.  If no, take the ticket.


----------



## philemer (Nov 4, 2007)

Picker57 said:


> Perhaps there's a separate thread for my question, but I'd like to solicit opinions on how to best "spend" FF mileage points. Upgrade for a long flight? The ticket itself?  Thanks for any suggestions.
> 
> -Zach



Since this is OT I'd suggest you start a new thread with this question.

Thanks,
Phil


----------

